# CF Advance winter warfare course shows military still struggling in Arctic



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2008)

This doesn't surprise me.  We've been focusing on other areas for a long time, we are going to need guys that specialize in that area for training cadre.





> *Winter warfare course shows military still struggling in Arctic*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Monday, June 23, 2008 |  9:35 AM ET  Comments41Recommend21*
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 23, 2008)

The skill is there still in my eyes.... Just not the equipment. Lots of rumours stating that they are going to start rotating Battalions up to the North.
That will SUCK!!!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> The skill is there still in my eyes.... Just not the equipment. Lots of rumours stating that they are going to start rotating Battalions up to the North.
> *That will SUCK!!!*



You are right.  I'm sure the skills could use the rust knocked off of them and the right people with the skills put in the job.  We are horrible at reinventing the "wheel". 

OMFG!  I don't even want to think of the dissension if they tried to rotate Battalions up there in between tours.  I think they are going to need to up those recruiting projections and create some new Units.  Ideally if we were smart, we should create a completely Aboriginal Battalion; give the Rangers a real job and some real kit.  :2c:


----------

